# Die größte Zahl einer Zahlenreihe



## Jai (9. August 2005)

Hallo Freunde,

folgende Frage an Euch:

Es werden z.B 4 Zahlen über Textbox eingelesen (2,7,3,5). Wie lautet der VB-Befehl, die größe Zahl dieser vier Zahlen (also 7)zu wählen. Ich dachte vielleicht irgendwie so:

a = Max (Text1, Text2, Text3, Text4)

Aber der Compiler sagt mir dann: Max ist nicht definiert!

Danke für die Beiträge im voraus

Jai


----------



## Shakie (9. August 2005)

Einen eigenen Befehl dafür gibt es nicht. Das musst du schon selber programmieren.


----------



## Jai (9. August 2005)

Nee  

aber selbst ältere Programmiersprachen (z.B Fortran) hat einen solchen simplen Befehl! Wie gesagt, es war irgendwas mit MIN (....) oder so.

Danke trotzdem für Deinen Beitrag

Jai


----------



## Orakel (9. August 2005)

Wie Shakie schon sagte, VB kennt Min oder Max nicht. Aber wo ist das Problem diese beiden Funktionen zu implementieren


```
Private Function MAX(ByVal nValue1 As Variant, ByVal nValue2 As Variant) As Variant
    MAX = IIf(nValue1 > nValue2, nValue1, nValue2)
End Function

nMax = MAX(nVa1, MAX(nVar2, MAX(nVar3, MAX(nVar4, nVar5))))
```

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

